# Kabel direkt an ET200S Karten anschliessen



## #2p (9 Juni 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde

Mich würde da mal folgendes interessieren, wie ihr das denn so löst. Und zwar wollen wir unsere Feldinstrumente (Temp. Fühler 2-Draht, Flussmeter... usw) direkt in den Schrank führen und an unsere ET200S Karten anschliessen.

Mit direkt meine ich das die Kabel nicht zuerst auf Reihenklemmen geführt werden. Die Zugentlastung sowie das Erden des Schirms wird mittels "Kammschienen" realisiert.

Jetzt zum Problem welches vorallem optischer Natur ist... 

Die meisten Signale sind Analoge Eingangssignale und diese werden auf 4-Kanal Karten geführt. Die oben erwähnte Kammschiene liegt direkt unter den Karten. Wie ihr seht liegen dann jeweils 4 Kabel nebeneinander, was schlussendlich dazu führt das 4 Kabel breiter als eine Karte sind. Dadurch brauchen die Kabel viel mehr Platz in der Breite als die Karten. Und das sieht meiner Meinung nach irgendwann recht sch...auderig aus, weil man dann beginnen muss Kabel welche z.B. sehr weit rechts aufliegen, in der Mitte anschliessen muss. Dadurch kriegt man einen sehr unschönen Litzen Salat.

Hat irgendwer verstanden wie ich das genau meine? Und für die, die es verstehen, wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## o.s.t. (9 Juni 2011)

#2p schrieb:


> Mich würde da mal folgendes interessieren, wie ihr das denn so löst. Und zwar wollen wir unsere Feldinstrumente (Temp. Fühler 2-Draht, Flussmeter... usw) direkt in den Schrank führen und an unsere ET200S Karten anschliessen.
> 
> Mit direkt meine ich das die Kabel nicht zuerst auf Reihenklemmen geführt werden....


Das ist ja auch den Sinn und Zweck von ET200S + Co, dass man keine Zwischenklemmen mehr setzen muss...



#2p schrieb:


> ....Die oben erwähnte Kammschiene liegt direkt unter  den Karten. Wie ihr seht liegen dann jeweils 4 Kabel nebeneinander, was  schlussendlich dazu führt das 4 Kabel breiter als eine Karte sind.  Dadurch brauchen die Kabel viel mehr Platz in der Breite als die Karten.....


Meinst du mit "Kammschiene" so etwas wie das Lütze-System, welche wie ein feiner Rechen aussieht? Kannst du da nicht je 2 Kabel in so eine Kamm-/Rechenschlitz führen? Das würde immerhin 50% in der Breite sparen.

Da kommt ja noch die Geschichte mit der Schirmauflage. Wie habt ihr denn das gelöst? Für die ET200S gibt es ja so unten montierbare Schirmauflageelemente. 

Könnte man nicht für die Analogsignale auf diese Kammschienen/Rechen verzichten und die Analogkabel direkt auf die Schirmauflagen der ET200S führen?
Oder eben jeden 2. Kamm-/Rechenzinken rauszwicken und dann je zwei Kabel durchführen

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## #2p (9 Juni 2011)

Soweit so gut. Wegen der Kmmschiene hänge ich gleich ein Bild mit an. Dann ist das etwas klarer.

Die Schirmauflage die man von Siemens bekommt ist meiner Meinung nach noch ungeeigneter. Die nimmt mehr Platz in Anspruch und bietet doch noch weniger Platz um mehrere Kabel aufzulegen. Vorrausgesetzt ich habe das noch richtig in Erinnerung...

Auch wenn ich deinen Tipp befolgen könnte, die phsysische breite welche die Kabel in Anspruch nehmen, bleibt ja dieselbe. Die ersten Paar Kabel kann man schön auf die Schiene auflegen und dann gerade nach obe in die ET200S verdrahten. Sobalds aber mehr werden kann man die Kabel nicht mehr schön von unten gerade nach obeb verdrahten, sondern muss mit denn Litzen dann immer schräger nach oben fahren..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

bei uns sieht das so aus, unter den Kanal deckel ist eine Schirmschiene
womit Kabel abgefangen werden könnenund geschirmt.


----------



## #2p (9 Juni 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JesperMP (9 Juni 2011)

Es ist erlaubt mit mehrere geschirmte Kabel unter ein Klemmbügel, so lange das der Schirm von alle Kabeln eine gute Kontakt zu den Bügel hat.
Damit spart man etwas Platz. Ich habe bis 4 Kabeln in diesen Weise gesehen. Die kabeln waren auch relativ dünn.

Sonnst kann man mehrere Reihen von Klemmbügeln und Schienen haben, und die Bügenl gestaffelt anordnen.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Juni 2011)

*Mehr zum Thema.*

Siemens schreibt in Handbuch über die ET200S Schirmauflageelemente:



> The shield clamp is suitable for one cable with a maximum diameter of Ø 8 mm or two cables with a maximum diameter of Ø 4 mm each.


Also hast du ein Problem mit die 4-kanalige AI Karten.
Ich glaube aber das in praxis ist es kein Problem 4 dünne Schirmkabeln durch den Klemmbügel zu führen und die Verbindung zum Erde wäre auch ausreichend.​


----------

